# Maine-Nova Scotia ferry: further details



## guest (Dec 11, 2013)

http://bangordailynews.com/2013/12/11/business/portland-nova-scotia-ferry-reveals-ticket-prices/


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

Not going to be a cheap venture...

Quoted from the article:



> Nova Star Cruises has revealed the ticket prices for its yet-to-launch ferry service between Portland and Nova Scotia.
> 
> Depending on the season, round-trip fares will range from $158 to $258 for adults and $78 to $128 for children 5 to 12 years of age, according to a news release from the company. One-way fares are available for half those amounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

With no train or bus service out of town, there will either be a lot of cars, a lot of day trippers or no where near the 100,000 passengers they "expect". Either way, it's going to cost someone big dollars!


----------



## railiner (Dec 12, 2013)

Perhaps once they startup, someone will run a regular bus connection from Yarmouth to Truro or Halifax....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 12, 2013)

Ferry passengers connecting to and from rail and bus in Yarmouth were a very minor component of the overall passenger numbers which was mainly tourists arriving by car to tour through the province. 

The last VIA train, a “Dayliner” on the old Dominion Atlantic route from Yarmouth to Halifax came off in Jan 1990 and even scheduled bus service has now disappeared. 



In the late 1990’s there were 200,000 passengers per year when two ferries were operating between Yarmouth-Portland and Yarmouth-Bar Harbor. But after 9-11 traffic drastically fell with people just staying home……along with the new border crossing requirements.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 16, 2014)

And the Ship Came In !!.......The "Nova Star" arrived in Yarmouth yesterday from Singapore and heads to Maine this evening to be outfitted prior to entering service on May 15.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/yarmouth-ferry-greeted-by-big-crowds-1.2610831

I’ll probably try out the Nova Star this summer on a trip to Boston. The ferry’s Portland arrival at 7pm just misses the last Downeaster but after the all-day crossing I’d probably stay in Portland overnight anyway. 

Heading back to Yarmouth…..the 5pm Downeaster from Boston will easily connect with the Nova Star departing Portland at 9pm.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm already booked for the first trip out of Portland...and really looking forward to that little vacation.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 20, 2014)

Anderson said:


> I'm already booked for the first trip out of Portland...and really looking forward to that little vacation.


I cannot say I'm not envious. ^_^


----------



## Chaz (Aug 2, 2014)

The Wall St J has an article on the revived Portland-Yarmouth ferry at mid-Summer. [Aug 1 '14]

While its June crossings had light bookings (averaged 112 each way) a more recent crossing carried 420.

This link is via Google news so it may work (I just put the headline in search)

Ferry Tries to Make Buck Between Maine and Nova Scotia

Service Has Returned After a Hiatus, but Questions Remain About the Business Model

http://online.wsj.com/articles/ferry-tries-to-make-buck-between-maine-and-nova-scotia-1406926115\

or

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Ferry+Tries+to+Make+Buck+Between+Maine+and+Nova+Scotia&tbm=nws

Picture from WSJ: A tractor trailer loads in Portland, Maine, onto the Nova Star ferry bound for Nova Scotia in late July. Jon Kamp







[i took the old Lion Ferry in the 80's to bike around NS.]

Chaz


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 2, 2014)

There has been a lot in the local media over the past few days on how the Nova Star has already burned through the $21 million subsidy that was suppose to last seven years.

Consultants said those initial costs would probably be in the $30 to $35 million range but the NDP government who had cancelled the subsidy to the original ferry operator 5 years ago was anxious to get the ferry operating again as part of their election platform last year. The NDP lost that election and the Liberals are in power now but there is certainly no sign they are going to 'pull the plug' anytime soon.

Passenger loads continue to climb with the sunny/hot summer we are having and hopefully they will have a good fall season too.

It was known from the start it would take awhile to build ridership again after a five year cancellation. Also by the time schedules and fares had been set for this season......they had missed being included in this year's tourist publications and bus tour operator's itineraries had already been set.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 5, 2014)

Forgive me for daydreaming a little, but even if a more progressive federal government was to be formed, and if the heavens opened and rained down dollars on VIA Rail, does the infrastructure still exist to support a Dayliner or similar between Yarmouth and Halifax? Have the tracks been lifted?


----------



## railiner (Aug 5, 2014)

jamesontheroad said:


> Forgive me for daydreaming a little, but even if a more progressive federal government was to be formed, and if the heavens opened and rained down dollars on VIA Rail, does the infrastructure still exist to support a Dayliner or similar between Yarmouth and Halifax? Have the tracks been lifted?


Not likely, even if the tracks are still there....there isn't even enough business to keep a standard bus running between them, any longer....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 7, 2014)

The tracks west of New Minas (Kentville) to Yarmouth (225 km) were removed in 1990…..they’re still in place between New Minas and Windsor Jct but overgrown and a wheel hasn’t turned there in about five years.

Long gone are the Dominion Atlantic’s “Fast Evangeline Dayliners” that connected with the ferry in Yarmouth and even went out onto the wharf at Digby to meet with the Saint John boat.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 7, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


>


:'(

Impressive two tone colour scheme on the leading ends, however. Was this to increase visibility to motorists and pedestrians at level crossings?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 11, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> There has been a lot in the local media over the past few days on how the Nova Star has already burned through the $21 million subsidy that was suppose to last seven years.
> 
> Consultants said those initial costs would probably be in the $30 to $35 million range but the NDP government who had cancelled the subsidy to the original ferry operator 5 years ago was anxious to get the ferry operating again as part of their election platform last year. The NDP lost that election and the Liberals are in power now but there is certainly no sign they are going to 'pull the plug' anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I suspect that the main issue in June was, in essence, that the service was new. It sounds like it was largely just a slow start more than a fundamental issue with it. Of note: "Peak" season doesn't begin until partway through June, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 12, 2014)

Anderson said:


> I suspect that the main issue in June was, in essence, that the service was new. It sounds like it was largely just a slow start more than a fundamental issue with it. Of note: "Peak" season doesn't begin until partway through June, if I'm not mistaken.


And just today the Halifax Chronical Herald is reporting passenger numbers are way up for August:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1228706-nova-star-ferry-traffic-spikes-in-august


----------



## Chaz (Feb 3, 2015)

The Portland Maine paper has a Feb 2 '15 article about the upcoming ferry season (or no).

http://www.pressherald.com/2015/02/03/nova-scotia-not-ready-to-abandon-ship/

Yarmouth supporters say the fact that tomorrow's (Wed Feb 4) press conference on Nova Scotia's participation must be good news...otherwise they'd do the announcements in Halifax! lol. The province has loaned millions to the ferry.

Last Summer's season suddenly ended 3 weeks early with the company saying their late entry into the tourist market limited the advance tour bookings.

Yarmouth bed & breakfasts reported a gangbuster Summer. Truckers used it too.

Some say the ferry is too fancy & requires too many crew members. One thought is less than daily service in low season but fixed costs would stay the same..


----------



## Chaz (Feb 4, 2015)

Nova Scotia gov't announces support for 2015 Yarmouth to Portland ferry.

With provisos: A Slightly shorter season (June 1 to Oct 14), millions less in subsidies and more auditing.

Unlike last year Maine may add monies.

And the 2016 season will be put out for bid to any ferry company.

CBC news Feb 4

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-star-ferry-to-get-another-13m-from-government-1.2944447

Similar article from Portland paper

http://www.pressherald.com/2015/02/04/nova-scotia-to-give-10-4-million-subsidy-to-nova-star-ferry/


----------



## Chaz (Sep 22, 2015)

Sept 13 Portland paper on the less than stellar Nova Star 2015 season. Looks at the wider picture:

http://www.pressherald.com/2015/09/13/nova-scotia-tourism-tossed-by-rough-seas/

Another article from today's paper details Nova Scotia's request for bids for 2016

http://www.pressherald.com/2015/09/21/sept-25-set-as-deadline-for-ferry-service-bids/

Back in the mid-70's I took the Old Lion Ferry with my bike several times. Returned after biking the province via The Ocean from Halifax to Montreal which then went via Maine. I got off in the dark at Brownville Jct.--former junction of Canadian Pacific & Bangor & Arootook railways. Nothing alive, no hotel. A policeman told me where I could sleep under a picnic table. Then I biked to Bar Harbor.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a shame, but hardly surprising. We had a very pleasant experience on the Nova Star a couple of weeks ago. The ship was very nice, the crew friendly, and the facilities and food very good. But even on a beautiful, sunny day, it was not very crowded.

Unfortunately for those of us who prefer traveling without a car, this journey doesn't work very well. If one wants to connect from the ferry at Yarmouth to The Ocean at Halifax, one needs to rent a car for the three-hour ride, since there are no other connections available.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 29, 2015)

Nova Star Cruises won’t be back on the Portland ME <> Yarmouth NS run next year. The Nova Scotia Government is now in talks with NFL-Bay Ferries to take over the service. Currently they operate the Nova Scotia <> Prince Edward Island Ferry (and have since 1940) They also operate the new Fundy Rose between Saint John and Digby.

Bay Ferries operated the Yarmouth <> Portland “Cat” High Speed Ferry until 2009 and many said it was not the right ferry for that run. No word yet on what Ferry they would now use ....and not even if the US port would still be Portland as Bar Harbor is also a possibility. Stay tuned!

http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/Local/2015-10-29/article-4326226/Yarmouth-to-Portland-ferry-service%3A-Nova-Star-Cruises-out%2C-Bay-Ferries-in/1


----------



## railiner (Oct 29, 2015)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Nova Star Cruises won’t be back on the Portland ME <> Yarmouth NS run next year. The Nova Scotia Government is now in talks with NFL-Bay Ferries to take over the service. Currently they operate the Nova Scotia <> Prince Edward Island Ferry (and have since 1940) They also operate the new Fundy Rose between Saint John and Digby.
> 
> Bay Ferries operated the Yarmouth <> Portland “Cat” High Speed Ferry until 2009 and many said it was not the right ferry for that run. No word yet on what Ferry they would now use ....and not even if the US port would still be Portland as Bar Harbor is also a possibility. Stay tuned!
> 
> http://www.thevanguard.ca/News/Local/2015-10-29/article-4326226/Yarmouth-to-Portland-ferry-service%3A-Nova-Star-Cruises-out%2C-Bay-Ferries-in/1


I sure hope they choose Portland over Bar Harbor.....from a public transportation availability, Portland has the Downeaster, airlines, and plenty of intercity bus services. Bar Harbor doesn't have much more than taxi or on-demand van services to Bangor


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. I wasn't fast enough on the draw to get this trip done. A circle trip Boston-Portland-Yarmouth-Halifax-Montreal-New York was what I had in mind.


----------



## railiner (Oct 30, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Sorry to hear this. I wasn't fast enough on the draw to get this trip done. A circle trip Boston-Portland-Yarmouth-Halifax-Montreal-New York was what I had in mind.


Would have been a nice trip....only thing is I am wondering how you would have got from Yarmouth to Halifax?

I did find this option.... http://thecloudnineshuttle.com/Pet-Friendly-Transportation-Transportation-Services.html


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, a shuttle van was the option between Yarmouth and Halifax, but it was not doable to get to Halifax in time enough for the train departure to Montreal, thus requiring an overnight in Halifax.


----------

